# Black Beekeepers



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

One year our State Bee Inspector was accompanied by a young black man from Grenada. He was doing an Internship with the Inspector, he only used a smoker.... no veil.. no gloves. So guess not.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

You could go on beekeepingforums.com and ask Zulu. Really, that's his screen name.


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

From what I read, or maybe gleaned from between the lines, there are some people that are less likely to be stung. I don't think color is a factor with these folks. We are exposed to lots of paper wasps on our ranch, and my wife and oldest son are stung more often than my youngest son and me. I commonly look into my hives past the inner cover without any protection. I have been stung once in the last 10 months. I think how one approaches and handles bees is more important that skin color, but I am a new beek and an engineer. This isn't my thing.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

This is another delicate question, but since it is generally known that engineers have no personality, is it possible the bees don't even see them?


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

That was funny. lazy shooter, I hope you have a good sense of humor. It's my personal observation that here in my part of the world, there aren't many African-American beekeepers. That's a shame because it is a great hobby. Could be a fantastic business. Most of my swarm calls involving people of African heritage have run something along the lines of they cannot believe that I like bees. One lady even called me a crazy white boy who liked bees. I'll accept that.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Ive only seen one black beekeeper in the bay area here in CA, he belongs to the Bee Club that meets at Lake Merrit I believe, he was a really nice guy to talk to.

I wondered the same thing about dark skin and stinging, after all, when I got stung last weekend they went after my black shoes, but didnt go after my Max-4 camo sweatshirt I had on.

Then again, look at the beekeepers in Kenya, not much fancy protection in those parts.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Vance G said:


> This is another delicate question, but since it is generally known that engineers have no personality, is it possible the bees don't even see them?


Acebird is an engineer :scratch:


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

I agree with others that color has nothing to do with it.I believe it has more to do with scent or pheromones.For example,I can sit out back with the other half and i will be eaten alive by mosquitoes while the other half is not bothered by them at all.The same goes for other insects also.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

beyondthesidewalks said:


> It's my personal observation that here in my part of the world, there aren't many African-American beekeepers.


 But what about Black Beekeepers? Maybe they are from Australia


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey, I don't have a thin skin. Feel free to fire away at this old petroleum engineer. If I am invisible to the bees, that works for me. It is my hypothesis that for whatever reason(s) bees and other hymenoptera are more prone to sting some individuals. I don't think it a skin color thing.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

lol. So do you actually get petroleum products on you on a fairly frequent basis? I ask cause my uncle and grandfather used to put diesel on their exposed skin to keep the skeeters away while in the woods logging.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

lazy shooter said:


> It is my hypothesis that for whatever reason(s) bees and other hymenoptera are more prone to sting some individuals.


To paraphrase Stephen Colbert, "I don't see Doctorates." 

I agree, disposition of individuals has more to do w/ whether one gets stung than anything else. Same is true w/ other animals, like milk cows. Or horses.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I have very poor impulse control and just thought it was a funny idea and it slipped out. I did not mean to offend and petroleum engineers are agents of positive good in the world!


lazy shooter said:


> Hey, I don't have a thin skin. Feel free to fire away at this old petroleum engineer. If I am invisible to the bees, that works for me. It is my hypothesis that for whatever reason(s) bees and other hymenoptera are more prone to sting some individuals. I don't think it a skin color thing.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I did as I suggested to snl and went over to beekeepingforums.com and Posted the question. If and when Zulu replies I will report his comments.

It seems like if we look at all of the photographs out in the world of Africans and their decendents working bees in Africa, the Caribbean Islands, and other places, the obvious answer is "No", no they don't necassarily need to wear protective clothing anymore than anyone else. Maybe we will get some further information.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

Just linking to where this has already been discussed here:

http://Does-this-forum-have-any-African-American-membershttp://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...-this-forum-have-any-African-American-members

This thread is a few years old.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

beyondthesidewalks said:


> One lady even called me a crazy white boy who liked bees. I'll accept that.


I had one person that I work with refer to beekeeping as a middle-aged white guy thing.


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

BMAC said:


> lol. So do you actually get petroleum products on you on a fairly frequent basis? I ask cause my uncle and grandfather used to put diesel on their exposed skin to keep the skeeters away while in the woods logging.


Some of the early oil fields in Texas were discovered because the local Indians rubbed oil on their bodies to deter insects. The Indians also rubbed it on their dogs. The oil came from secret locations where oil seeped to the surface. From these locations it was a simple for a geologist to find a suitable drill site.


----------



## hoodswoods (May 15, 2009)

Wife gave me this book, and other than some personal interjections by the author and some references to modern-day musicians - the book was a great read within the reference of this thread.

http://tammyhorn.com/beesinamerica/reviews.html

Also 'The Simple Life of Bees' was a fantastic book & movie in this same line.

http://trailers.apple.com/trailers/fox_searchlight/thesecretlifeofbees/

I believe the urbanization of Americans - regardless of race, has influenced participation in and the demise of the hobby. When you go thru a couple of generations living in the concrete jungle, lady bugs aren't welcome.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

Nabber86 said:


> I had one person that I work with refer to beekeeping as a middle-aged white guy thing.


Kind of like hockey...


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

sqkcrk said:


> disposition of individuals has more to do w/ whether one gets stung than anything else. Same is true w/ other animals, like milk cows. Or horses.


Even dogs can sense your fear. If you act like you aren't afraid of them, they'll respect you. If you act afraid, they'll attack you. I milk a cow every moning and evening and I don't think a day goes by when she doesn't try and test me somehow. Everyday I establish who's the boss from the beginning so we don't have any misumderstandings. When you lead a horse, you do just that, lead the horse and don't look back at it all the time. If you keep looking back at the horse it will give you something to look out for. I have a bull that weighs almost a ton and he gets moved to new pastures regularly. When in the pasture with the bull I must not act afraid or he could kill me. It all holds true with bees also.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a friend that makes a trip to haiti every year with his church. He helps the beekeeper and the church folks are medical pros. At any rate, they wear navy blue bangs and lonf sleeves, and some of them own a veil. They wern't stung anymore than him in his full suit. He wasn't sure how their bees were gonna bee so he prepared for the worst.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

my wifes india indian, and she gets really dark in the summer. she's also kind of built like a bear.....i expect her to have problems, but she only gets stung the normal amount.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

I've worked alongside people of every color, it doesn't matter.

However, if the bees are testy, they go for contrast between colors, ie, if you got black pants and a white shirt they'll test your belt area. But I think the effect of colors is overated I've heard stuff like "they go for blue", and such. I don't think I've been stung any more or less based on what color I'm wearing.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

In the insect world, heat,carbon dioxide, contrasts, and movement plat a major role in their existence. Mosquitoes see so well in the infrared, they can tell your ankles are warmer and therefore a better source for a blood meal. In the "wild", bees enemies are usually warm blooded, carbon dioxide emitting, and larger than they are dark color fur covered mammals. It would be an interesting experiment to have a light skinned individual, and a dark skinned individual, work the same bees on a sunny day side by side, with out protection, and observe which one gets the most stings and where. 
My bet would be the one that took the most stings, was the one talking the most JMO


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

snl said:


> ... Do black beekeepers need to work fully suited considering the bees disposition to dark colors?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3W_iMve4xvg

I don’t think it matters. As this video proves, Black skinned people don’t need a veil when gathering honey, they don’t even use a safety net. 

This man even uses his own CO2 laden breath to blow CO2 laden smoke into the colony of bees he's robbing and his only hive tool is a primitive chopping ax, so by the time he has gained entrance to the honey, the bees are aware, restive, ready and waiting in ambush. But I am not advising that you go out and do likewise.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Some folks can handle information and discussion in a mature manner, I guess.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

LOL, I don't think it matters what shade of skin you have if you gain entry into a hive with an axe 
Langstroth must have watched that documentary and decided there had to be a better way


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Conclusion? Race doesn't matter.


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

hello
ya know color has nothing to do with if bees sting you. I have 3 black students 1 works along side me and wears just short sleeve shirt no veil. its more of a pheromones thing I think
Don

P.S we need more colored people to keeps bees they make fine beekeepers


----------



## thomas (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello all i really like some of the comments on this thread i post here some times and i am a black beekeeper and the president of my local bee club. Color has nothing to do with rather you are white or black i get the heck stung out of me once in a while and i keep right on going i also sell nucs and i am working on starting my own breeding program to raise a breed of bees that will adapt to my location.I have been doing this since i was 17 yrs. old and i love doing this this keeps me sane and at peace. Now their are some people that say i am crazy and my answer to them is if you can keep pit bulls and snakes then why can't i keep bees any of them will kill you if you do not take care so i am proud to do this and will do so until i die.


Thomas Yancey


----------



## frazzledfozzle (May 26, 2010)

justin said:


> she's also kind of built like a bear.....


LOL I sure wouldn't show her this post Justin you might be in a spot of bother if you did!


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I think that was Justin's last post....


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

A moment of silence for Justin.....


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Scrapfe said:


> A moment of silence for Justin.....




Hopefully he'll survive. I don't think brown bothers bees, but my lawnmower sure did. when the first hive was already testy from the ant battle, I decided to mow. In a full bee suit, but the only gloves I had around were bright yellow canvas with black suede. And the bees stung that suede so hard that one of them did lightly get my finger through the glove. Of course they were also trying to sting my red lawnmower at the time too.

But browns in varying shades, even my old bled out once black now gray teeshirt, don't seem to incite that much sting response. I daresay my black dogs trying to eat them would get their attention. 

Gypsi


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Vance G said:


> This is another delicate question, but since it is generally known that engineers have no personality, is it possible the bees don't even see them?


I am an engineer in my day job and I get stung all the time. They fly across the yard and go right into my hair. They love to sing me.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Been noticing for a while there seems to be a lot of engineers on Beesource. 
You, Acebird, Sol, among others. I guess there's accountants and whatever also, but the engineers thing keeps being mentioned. Strange.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I wonder how many of them are Union Members? My future Son in Law is a heavy equipment operator on construction site, backhoes, bulldozers, etc.. He is a member of a Union of Engineers. I forget the whole name. Engineers are everywhere. I recall when Engineers drove Trains.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> My future Son in Law is a heavy equipment operator on construction site, backhoes, bulldozers, etc.. He is a member of a Union of Engineers. I forget the whole name. Engineers are everywhere. I recall when Engineers drove Trains.


Union construction equipment operators are quite possibly members of the _International Union of Operating Engineers_: http://www.iuoe.org/

And engineers _still_ drive trains.  Some of them belong to the _Brotherhood of Locomotive Engineers and Trainmen_: http://www.ble-t.org/


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks, I knew someone would know. The IUOE is the one he belongs to.

Sorry for the Off Topic side conversation.


----------



## taydeko (Jan 3, 2012)

Is there anything to be gained by having more diversity in beekeepers? Perhaps we should be more concerned about more diversity in bees. I don't think the bees really care about the race of the beekeeper, and neither do I. When I see someone successfully keeping bees, I see a beekeeper. I don't see a black, brown, red, yellow or white beekeeper, just a beekeeper. I first learned about bees and harvesting honey from a black bushman in East Africa. He thought I looked funny, but he taught me anyway, and I learned from him. He knew more than I did, and passed his knowledge on to me as if I was his son. The same should the case here, and in all our daily dealings with people. If someone wants to be a beekeeper, I will help them in every way I can.

Ted


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Ted,

I couldn't agree more.

Gypsi


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Let us just drop the conclave of the easily offended crap and just talk about bees! And maybe the invisibility of engineers.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Someone go look at the cutout forum please? Deciding whether to load up a chainsaw this morning.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

To me, its not about race, religion, creed, country of origin, sex, sexual orientation and so on. Its an interest as to why or how, these differences effect certain things.

Although there is not a lot of black people in hockey, there are more now than there ever was, but why are there not more? Why are there not more hispanics in hockey?

I think that demographics have A LOT to do with what hobby, sport or what ever is to be achieved. For example, there are more people living in the inner city of S.F and LA than all of the rural areas of California. With the exception of a few people doing roof top apiaries, there is no room in the city for bee hives. There is all the room for bee forage, but not for large apiaries. Another thing is the fear of bees, if they were as accepted as foo-foo-dogs, everyone would have a bee hive in their back yard. 

Now the person on the outskirts of town or even in town with a large back yard and good neighbors, they have the opportunity to try beekeeping and have a hive or two or more. 

Another thing is affordability. Take for instance hockey. I grew up in Canada as a youth and played hockey religiously, I ate and slept hockey. It was affordable at around $60 for a season. Then I moved down to CA and found out that a season was $1200, and that was in the 80's. Guess what, I no longer played hockey do to pure economics. 

If I lived in town like I do now, I probably would have not taken up beekeeping do to demographics, but I was lucky enough to live in the country for 26 years, so I was able to try out a ton of different hobbies to see what I liked, and for a hobby I decided to stick with beekeeping and have worked hard to find places for my bees to go when I moved to town, so I can continue to be a beekeeper!!


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

What has that got to do with why engineers are invisible to bees?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

This topic can be continued in Tailgater.


----------

